# ???



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

if a pigeons has cancer how can you notice it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi gina,


If a bird has a lesion or swelling somewhere, and you don't know what the problem is, I would probably have the bird examined by a qualifying avian vet. He wil do an x ray or biopsy to determine what it is. 

Do you have any particular concern you would like us to address?


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

yess i doo....well because yes my bird left and did come back after 10 days with a cut in her wing...well as it looked...but it was lets say like a scar like we get but much bigger at the bottom of her wing....we put the cleaning stuff on it to keep it clean...she was acting normal, eating playing and everything.....but yesterday my dad took off the scar..and he said it was dried blood and feathers and it smelt....and now today..it doesnt look to good her feathers are looking more red at the top where it is...and i dont know shes been more down and justing like sitting there, and she didnt want to eat at all...and i dont know iam really worried...and i want to take to a vet..but my dad kindya doesnt want too.i don t know why. but like what do you sayy about this?


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

ohh and what lesion? becuase theres no swelleing....and my dad said it could be cancer becuase hes other bird and something like this


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd say you're more likely to have an infection on your hands (with the smelling and all). Clean the wound out gently, I'd use some hydrogen peroxide, and put some antibiotic solution on the wound. You should administer antibiotics as well. Though the best thing to do (and this is what I'd do) is take your bird to an avian vet.

Other people with experience in rehabbing will be along.


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

is thatt what you think it is.....infection...nothing else?.......yes we do clean it out with many of those things....but do oyu think its only an infection and nothing thats TOOOOOO serious...that could end up with her dieing?


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

but how come the feathers are turning more red...i think it also could be what were putting on like the cleaning things...but when we put it on it turns it ..........i really hjust dont want anything REALLY BAD happeneing to her...i lost her once, for a week and i was like i couldnt stop thinking about her and then she came back i was so HAPPY but now i just cant have her leave agian....


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, if she were my bird I'd have her at an avian vet's clinic ASAP.


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

i know i would too...but thats not my choice...i cant drive...not one close enough to walk too...so what can i do?......out of what i said you only think its an infection?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

My Gina - We have had 1 bird that our vet said definitely had cancer and 2 that were probably cancer. I have also had a pathologist tell me cancer is more prevalent than most people think it is in birds.

The bird with cancer had extreme swelling in her lower abdomen that, when the vet tried to drain it, was filled with blood.

I doubt your pigeon has cancer. By your description of the foul smell, it sounds much like infection has set in. If left untreated she may go steadily downhill. Is this the same pigeon your dad was using salt on? 

If you can't get the bird to a vet, do you think you could get something from, say, Petsmart, that treats infection? I know they carry a product manufactured by Mardel that is used for respiratory infections so maybe they carry something that could be used for wounds. In my opinion, however, the bird needs something like Baytril.

Maggie


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

yea...its the one i said my dad did...but he said that hee didnt it was soemthing else to clean it.....i tihnk tomorrow i might just leave without my parents knowing and go to the, the pet store to find something else we could use just for birds....
but i cant even go to look at her...shes like restless...she just stays puffed with her feathers and her head down...she was never like this....why does it happen all of a sudden? Would an infection do this to her too? 

DID ANYONE HAVE A PIGEON WITH AN INFECTION BEFORE?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

but i cant even go to look at her...shes like restless...she just stays puffed with her feathers and her head down...she was never like this....why does it happen all of a sudden? Would an infection do this to her too? 

DID ANYONE HAVE A PIGEON WITH AN INFECTION BEFORE?[/QUOTE]

I am sorry to hear this is happening to your bird. As mentioned, seems like your bird has a infection and at that point she need santibiotics. I don't want to scare you but the way she acts doesn't sound good and she can go downhill very quickly.

Reti


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

downhill .....dont worry i know you dont mean to scare me..i need to know these things....so i would have to take her to a vet and they would give them? how much would this cost?


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

well too today is a brighter day....shes more awake and now when she shes me she looks and when i put my hand near she bites...even to my mom...thats i good sign ...she wasnt doing that yesterday.....and now when i went to see her i tink she was eating or drinking becuse she was near there. but i still want the right things for her to fully heal i dont want her going downhill even more.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am glad she is doing a little better.
If you take her to the vet, he wil give you antibiotics for her. The cost depends from vet to vet, but you can ask him just for a consultation and some meds. Some antibiotics are very expensive, but you can ask for less expensive ones, there are alternatives sometimes.

I hope she will only improve.

Reti


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

hmm do you think you could buy it at like a pet store....something to help out also??


----------

